# Fishing Pascagoula River, Mississippi



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

I went and fished the Pascagoula River Saturday. I began fishing around 1 pm and fished until dark. I ended up catching 12 bass with 4 keepers. The biggest being about 2.5 lbs.I had to avoid several storms that were blowing in to the area. There was a lot of lighting and thunder in the area most of the day. The Pascagoula River system is about three times the size of Escambia River. It is only about an hour and fifteen minute drive from 9 mile and Hwy 29. I started fishing there in the early 80's when I lived there. I haven't fished there in about 5-6 years. It is a very good place to fish and is not that for from Pensacola. I was home by 9:45 pm. I like it better than fishing Escambia River. If the weather was better I believe the fishing would have been a little better. There is a lot of water there to fish. I only took one picture with my cell phone. All fish were relased for another day of fishing.








2.4 lbs.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Good job James...well worth the drive.


----------

